# Pulling out my hair. Lane's venting post... grumble



## Lane (Jun 22, 2008)

The system I use to build my site, somehow crashed and now I can not update my website and have to build it over again if I ever plan on updating it.  *Enter a long chain of foul language right here.  :x  :x  :x *

My site still functions wonderfully, but I can no longer update and publish it. It took me three years to finally develop the signature look and feel. 

So. After about two weeks of cussing and hitting my computer desk, I think I have to go and rebuild. I'm seen some great builder sites out there, as I have to rebuild FAST and get things going in one day if I change my site. But I want it to still look original. *whine*

And it's too [email protected] hot. Tooooooo hot... I'm trying to quit smoking (I only smoke outside, not in my home) So the heat is really helping with that one...but it makes me angry.

Also trying to lose weight and it is no fun. At all. The more weight I lose, the worse my skin looks. After I had my son, I weighed 265, took three yrs to get down to 165, then jumped back up to 180. However, I carry my weight very very well. But apparently, if you weigh over 135 you are fat and shouldn't wear cute dresses because well, you are too fat. 

I hate people. 

I have actually had people, my friends, tell me "You really make your love handles and "baby Belly" work in those clothes..." "Your clothes are too tight, but if you feel ok wearing that..." 

I have a very supportive husband. VERY. He loves curves and doesn't care what I wear as long as I feel good in it. Some days I feel good in a  skirt and tub top...even though I have excess skin, cellulite, stretch marks, blemishes... I can see younger girls and women looking at me disapprovingly, and I want to yell " I earned these marks! These are my battle wounds! See these kids?? Yeah they were worth it!" And then of course I HATE HATE HATE it when people say "You get to be fat! You had kids!" NO! :x  The point is, I'm NOT fat. I use to be over weight, but I am comfy now...so back off....

WHY are people so intimidated by self confidence?

Blah blah blah. I need a nap... Or maybe some wine...


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

Dang, that sucks about your site.  Dang, that sucks about people.  I get the exact opposite, though.  I used to (note 'used to') have a buddy who kept telling me that my clothes made me look fat because the clothes were too big and not me.  They weren't particularly flashy... it was an XL t-shirt and my bro's old jeans.  But come on!  People think that their opinion is so important that they forget that the main thing is to be encouraging.  I do try to be respectful about what I wear though because a large portion of my community is Amish, but when they're not around... :twisted: I am sorry though *hugs*  people shouldn't be so self centered.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 22, 2008)

> And it's too [email protected] hot. Tooooooo hot... I'm trying to quit smoking (I only smoke outside, not in my home) So the heat is really helping with that one...but it makes me angry.
> 
> Also trying to lose weight and it is no fun.



Quiting smoking & losing weight are 2 realy good ways to fight  the recession. Less smokes & less food saves money  .

I have the belly too. I went into a dress shop & was trying on clothes, the lady asked if I liked them I said yes but they were too snug across my belly. She said "That's OK, they will fit better after you have the baby :roll: ".

I can't believe those comments you got about making the love handles work...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 22, 2008)

You rock Lane! 8)   Go girl!   Way too much emphasis placed on outside "looks" and not the inner beauty a person possesses.  

Paul :wink:


----------



## IanT (Jun 22, 2008)

lol Lane...Im going to send you a PM because what I have to say is a lil more explicit (ie for your or hubby's eyes only... lol)


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 22, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## IanT (Jun 22, 2008)

:twisted:


----------



## Lane (Jun 22, 2008)

*hugs* thanks everyone!     You guys really do rock...It's just been one of those days...

I think part of it comes from living in Las Vegas of all places... Never in my life have I been surrounded by people more focused on looks. It's insane... 

*stomps foot* I'm going to go buy one of those cute summer dresses today!

My husband was telling me this morning... "no matter WHAT anyone says...your skin is physically worth over $10,000 (in paid tattoo work)...Now HOW many people can say THAT??"   

IanT- your pm was SUPER. I'll get back to ya when I have more time to sit and type something in depth.   

---------

I GOT MY SITE WORKING!!! YESSSSSSSSS! It actually had to do with RAM replacement and the  running PC temp...Apparently my husband set the temp up a single tenth of a degree to make everything run faster and it caused FTP blockage...whatever all that means...  :wink: 


I'm two weeks behind on updating it so I'm coding and building like crazy... I have at least 10 new products to fully debut. Woo!


----------



## IanT (Jun 22, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> *hugs* thanks everyone!     You guys really do rock...It's just been one of those days...
> 
> I think part of it comes from living in Las Vegas of all places... Never in my life have I been surrounded by people more focused on looks. It's insane...
> 
> ...



Good stuff 

No worries at all!! Hey vegas is a tough place for people who arent into the whole materialistic-must have gucci and prada from head to toe vibe...

just remember, they dont call it the city of sin for nothin!!...


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 22, 2008)

Lane, Becareful! When you die they may skin you & frame you! It's been done!

I have been to (through) LV many times. The people there is general were always very miserable it seemed. Like they all went there on vacation & lost all of their money & their plane ticket home so they were just kinda stuck. It was just a *feel* I always got.


----------



## IanT (Jun 22, 2008)

needless to say if anyone ever makes it to LV and happens to ingest something hallucinogenic, make sure you dont miss the water/neon light thing in front of the bellagio....(not that I advocate hallucinogens...they meeeelt your braaaaaain!)

I dont know from experience or anything..Im JUST saying....


 :shock:


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 23, 2008)

Lane...I'm so glad you were able to get your site working.  I'm working on mine now and it is a lot of work.

And ignore all the haters!  you are beautiful inside and out...If they can't that then it's their loss!  

Joanne


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > And it's too [email protected] hot. Tooooooo hot... I'm trying to quit smoking (I only smoke outside, not in my home) So the heat is really helping with that one...but it makes me angry.
> >
> > Also trying to lose weight and it is no fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## digit (Jun 24, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> I GOT MY SITE WORKING!!! YESSSSSSSSS!
> I have at least 10 new products to fully debut. Woo!



WOO-HOO!!! You go girl!!! You are smart AND beautiful!!! Now, go get yourself that pretty summer dress.

Been to Vegas two times, got married both times.  :roll:  Hmmmm.......I can not go there anymore.    Actually, only honeymooned the second time. Didn't see Elvis.

Digit


----------



## Lane (Jun 24, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Been to Vegas two times, got married both times.  :roll:  Hmmmm.......I can not go there anymore.


 Heehee!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 24, 2008)

I didn't see him either, but I slept where he slept     .


----------

